# WTF is this Uber?!? HAHAHA



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uber, you are funny! You can say that this customer will never get his order. And why this idiot customer ordered the food so far away?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> Uber, you are funny! You can say that this customer will never get his order. And why this idiot customer ordered the food so far away?
> View attachment 668120


Some driver will do it and then realize they just wasted two hours to deliver that food seeing they will most likely drive all the way back without getting another order…

Also watch Uber will pay them ten dollars for the trip and say the rest is in a tip and after one hour there will be no tip…


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> And why this idiot customer ordered the food so far away?


And so far away his/her food will be cold by the time it gets there. Stupid.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

There once was a girl from Nantucket.
Who ordered Uber Pho in a bucket.
When the driver got there, 
and asked for the fare,
she pulled up her skirt and said F*** it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They increase it until they find someone that wants to go in that direction. The only real justifiable reason for taking an underpaid long distance order is if it's taking you where you need to go. They know that.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

When a Rocky ants see $23 and WOW getting excited to pickup the food and hit deliver!!! Now they either deliver the food or risking being fraudulent if they don’t.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They increase it until they find someone that wants to go in that direction. The only real justifiable reason for taking an underpaid long distance order is if it's taking you where you need to go. They know that.


100% sure the food will be in the trash can unless a rocky ant takes the bait.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Be Right There said:


> And so far away his/her food will be cold by the time it gets there. Stupid.


and want a refund. Maybe they are hoping someone is in that town but lives 53 miles away. Still lame.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> There once was a girl from Nantucket.
> Who ordered Uber Pho in a bucket.
> When the driver got there,
> and asked for the fare,
> she pulled up her skirt and said F*** it.


Well done sir.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

It's a scam.

Some to employee with working at the location ordered it, prepared it and supposedly waited for a driver that never showed up.

Oh, chuck another loss to Uber, boy what are we going to do with this wonderful food? Hmmm....


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Actually what I think because I'm been getting reservations that are like 2 hours away that they're using a learning logarithm that first of course has to throw out the biggest net possible to see if their people are willing to take a ride like that and then over time it learns that people won't take it and what would they will take but until then we get ridiculous freaking long trips that don't pay any money

Idiot consumers just sit there punch buttons on an app and think oh they got somebody to deliver the food from 3 hours away okay I'll order it and they wind up not getting their food and getting their money right back returned


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Uber, you are funny! You can say that this customer will never get his order. And why this idiot customer ordered the food so far away?
> View attachment 668120


Some 🐜 will take it.


----------



## asma23 (6 mo ago)

They are crazy 😜


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

You really really think that is bad?




Yesterday, from an Indian restaurant no less, that takes 45 minutes to an hour to prepare a simple order.
$2.75 for 27 miles on DD.
And I'm sure someone picked it up.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm waiting to see the Miami to San Juan run....
....you scoff, but it'll happen...
...and some new ant will hit Accept.
🤣


----------

